
Save the Link [EU link tax law] - edwintorok
https://savethelink.org/
======
edwintorok
It eventually links to youcan.fixcopyright.eu, which provides much better
details (it is a survey/public consultation that ends on June 15 2016, with a
'Why should I care?' section)

Maybe I should've submitted that one instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11888978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11888978)

------
zdkl
Terrible link, why don't you link to a page saying what's so terrible about
this proposed law?

Edit: oh my bad, there actually is some content way down the page. Couldn't
see it through all the scrolljacking going on. What happened to pages with
plain text you could read and scroll through...

------
Oletros
I would like a simple explanation of why links are in danger and this page
doesn't to that

